# Coreldraw plugin problem



## ik1331 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just got a Graphtec CE5000-60
Installed the Cutting Master 2 plugin for Coreldraw X5.

Got the following message when trying to open Cut/Plot

Failed to load c:\Program Files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5\Programs\Scanvec403\Program\CorelCutPlugin.dll

Registration marks are OK.

Running Windows 7 Ultimate under Bootcamp on a Macbook Pro.

Anybody????


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you have a retail version of Corel Draw or one of the student teacher or OEM versions? I made the mistske of buying the student/teacher version when I first started and it doesn't have the VBA runtime tools that are needed for using plug-ins. I had to re-buy the full retail version and everything worked great.


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

Go to that specific folder and see if you can find that .dll file. If not then more than likely it wasn't installed to the default location. That error (from my experience) means that it's Corel is looking for a file that's not in the right place.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I second that .. mine was in some weird spot just use your search in all programs > right click file location and see where it is at. If nothing is found, it may have not downloaded correctly and may need to be reinstalled.


----------



## ik1331 (Apr 27, 2010)

SOLVED!!

After trying to 'fix it' for 4 days, finally formatted the drive & reinstalled Windows, Coreldraw and Cutting Master..... everything now works....

Thanks.....


----------

